# my 75g



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

its been awhile since i've been one but my 75g ended up cooking when i went away in august with one survivor a black congo calvus. just now gettin back to restocking it and scaping it.
so far i have (luckly my fish buddy has all kinds of tangs haha)
5 gold head comps
6 telmatochromis vittatus
then goin to get a group of cyps utinta or neolamprologus nigriventris or any ideas from you guys?
my setup before all the way filled









survivor and his few of his tank mates now..

















i dont have any pictures of the new guys they are just not getting used to the tank and not hiding in around shells/rocks


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you going to fill up the whole tank?


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

haha :lol: ya it is now i'm running two xp3's with some grow plant lights my other half had left over from one of here adventures in trying to grow tomatos inside


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

ment her not here but took picture of the little ones not very again just with my phone my camera took a **** on me while ago never got another one


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't save alto fry. Pile up the shells all in one place with swaths of open sand surrounding the shellie area.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Why wouldn't I be able to save the fry? Will the telemat and gold head breed? If your talking about the calvus it is in different tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was talking about the calvus.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

No issue there he/she is in his/her own 30g tank with shellies


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

picked up some cyps cheated with the pictures i got turned the lights on them after hour of being dark haha 









and just some randoms of my other tank


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

few more trying to get used to the camera 
















not the best but getting there not sure what there doing in the last but looked funny and got an ok picture of it haha


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

took a few more of my 30g didnt know how dirty it was till took the pictures but got some good ones :fish:


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Lookin' good! :thumb:


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

little update seems that my cyp male is ready to do the fish dirty but the females are not wanting any of it fun to watch and all else seems well

also i'm gettin a 125 in a few hours :dancing: havnt decided if to switch tanks over or just wait and make room for another tank and stock with something else


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Got it home and stored for now need to find somewhere to stick my 75 so can stick the 125 where it is now time to think about stock


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

The early stages of MTS start to appear... It's usually a fast progressing disease, once you go from one to two...


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha well started with a 20 standard then to a 75 with couple 20l now have 75 and a 36" 30g wanted to go to 125 for awhile just been waiting on the deal just so happened my go to.fish guy had one its one if the older heavy suckers haha just need to find some place to stick.my 75 for now to start setting up the 125


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

One of my females are holding noticed alot of action going on last night after I did a water change. During feeding I noticed she wasn't eating and has a full mouth. Time to study up on stripping


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Frazee86 said:


> Time to study up on stripping


She's used to spitting in a net around the 18th to 19th day. The stress of it all helps her to let them go... :thumb: She's a good mom too 
The 125 looks good in the pic, but it needs water man !! Fill er up ...


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

No hope for you MTS is incurable.... sell the furniture now, you will need the room for tanks.....sitting in lawn chairs indoors is like camping.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

My fiancée wouldnt like sitting in lawn chairs ha-ha....really only place to set up the 125 is where my 75 is ...well where it will be supported the most anyway prob wait till spring for it don't like the idea of carrying that heavy thing over snow/ice


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

took couple pictures today with the phone need to get the camera out tho

































cyps are always showing off to each other its fun to wach and seem to be getting decent growth in the others :dancing:


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Dawg2012 said:


> The early stages of MTS start to appear... It's usually a fast progressing disease, once you go from one to two...


...  THEN IT HITS YOU LIKE A TRUCK AND YOU HAVE A FISH ROOM.... :?


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Debating on a fish room but for now just goin to stick to my 75 and 125 when I get it up. Not sure how long we plan on staying at current house bought it on the cheap for less then average mid size car been fixing it up...if we do stay I have a nice basement I can clean up and fix up a bit to support more then enough tanks and have easy way to set up water changes since all my plumbing is down there


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

some more pics


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

looks to be an eyeball in her mouth :fish: not sure on the exact hold time. left for a week and came home to that on monday so my guess is 10 days prob pull her out and strip in 7-8 days, if she doesnt spit them in the net like she did for her original owner


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I now have 6 fry in a ten swimming around I.believe I could of took them out sooner ill post pictures later. Just feed them all seem to be getting the idea stuck mom back in the main tank and she is eating also so first cyp rearing is a success


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

there they be :fish:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

nice and congrats!


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ty prob grow these out and place in my 75old to add some young blood to the group


----------

